# Headless Horseman Location Photo Shoot



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I totally would've been one of those people asking for a pic with him on the bridge, lol. Awesome!


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

This is fantastic!!! I love the HH! 

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You know I'll be your biggest fan!!! Can't wait to see the others!!! Give Hubby a high five for me!
Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Super cool hubby there StacyN! And Happy birthday!! What a fun photoshoot. Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

He looks amazing love that prop Happy Belated Birtday StacyN


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

slash said:


> He looks amazing love that prop Happy Belated Birtday StacyN


Thanks so much! He was fun to make!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Yes, he looks great. I thought he was the grandin road one.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Happy Birthday. Yes, he looks great. I thought he was the grandin road one.


Thank you im the goddess! Well, he was definitely inspired by the Grandin Road HH. I just wasn't inspired by the price! 

Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I love my HF family!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Thank you im the goddess! Well, he was definitely inspired by the Grandin Road HH. I just wasn't inspired by the price!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I love my HF family!


Yeah, I didn't realize you made your HH!! He looks fantastic! Hope your birthday was a blast...it sounds like it was!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Stacy, he looks right at home at the mouth of that bridge  I knew when I saw the posts of you making the GR HH last year that he would be treated like royalty and destined for quite an "after-life" - this trip for the photo shoot is complete proof of that thought. Your picture looks fantastic and I'm sure the trip was a great birthday surprise - Happy Birthday !


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What a super creative birthday outing. I can't wait to see all your photos.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

THAT is amazing!!! I really thought it was the GR one! Unfortunately, I couldn't even imagine duplicating him, so I paid the $$$. lol You did a fabulous job and you have a keeper of a husband!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I totally would've been one of those people asking for a pic with him on the bridge, lol. Awesome!


Absolutely. Me too! Great idea to take pictures there.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I also took a photo of the "VEHICLE ON BRIDGE" sign and made it appropriate for the HH.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love your HH.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the pic! You'll have to post a few more when you can. In the photo-editing software, you should do some in black/white and sepia. What a great b-day gift!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

What a great husband and birthday surprise. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic HH & Hubby!!  

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm surprised more people don't do this with their props during the offseason. We took our Creature From The Black Lagoon out to a collectables show yesterday to get it autographed, and it took us over an hour to get in and another hour and a half to get out because we were constantly being asked for pictures. We're planning on taking him to Wakulla Springs State Park where the first movie was shot, Marineland in St. Augustine where the second film was shot, and some areas in Jacksonville that were also used in filming.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You have a awesome husband! My husband says I made him hate Halloween because I've gone overboard. You wouldn't want to trade husbands, would you? Just for one day? Of course that day would be Oct. 31st. I'm glad your birthday was so special. And you have a killer HH. I'm joining the others in wanting to see more pictures. More! More!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, I have a covered bridge less then 1/2 mile from me and I still haven't set up a shoot for my HH. going 100miles is showing true commitment.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

OctoberDream said:


> Wow, I have a covered bridge less then 1/2 mile from me and I still haven't set up a shoot for my HH. going 100miles is showing true commitment.


Lucky you! I LOVE covered bridges! I wish I had one that close.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Still working on editing, but here is my favorite pic so far. Special thanks to GobbyGruesome for helping me fix the day sky to night!




View attachment 208058


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

That Looks Amazing!!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Your HH looks incredible! I'm in awe!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE everything about this.... EVERYTHING!!!!!

The prop is magnificent!! You are so talented. 
The location is perfection!! 
...and that is just about the sweetest story I have ever heard. Awwwwwwwwww An impromptu birthday surprise photo shoot for your prop. Are you kidding me?!?! That is amazing!!

Love this so so so much!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking very nice. 
What a great idea.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

That is one amazing horseman!! I love it!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

StacyN said:


> Still working on editing, but here is my favorite pic so far. Special thanks to GobbyGruesome for helping me fix the day sky to night!
> 
> 
> View attachment 208058


Love it!! Turned out great!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

1st....love, love, love your HH...he's magnificent!!!
2nd...love this whole idea...I would never have thought to take a prop out and stage it at a different local for a photo op. Awesome idea and awesome of hubby to help facilitate it...it came out wonderful!!!! (Btw, please share how you altered the photo - I love the effect)

And last but not least....HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Thanks so much pumpkinpie. I can't honestly tell you the exact steps I used to edit the pic. I just played around with it in PicMonkey until it looked good to me. I don't own any super editing software or anything. I was lucky Gobby was able to help me with the sky.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

That is just too cool! Props to hubby for being so awesome!! Man I wish mine would do something so cool for me  Glad you had such an awesome birthday present 

Scareme - Haha, same here!!



scareme said:


> You have a awesome husband! My husband says I made him hate Halloween because I've gone overboard. You wouldn't want to trade husbands, would you?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That is so cool! I love the pics.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Per our conversation, I was so honored to share your photo on my FB Halloween blog. It is getting really well deserved nice comments. 
Thank you for sharing your creation with all of us who love Halloween. 

https://www.facebook.com/LightheartedHolidayDisplays?ref=hl#!/LightheartedHolidayDisplays/photos/a.261782667201137.62643.261774980535239/760301570682575/?type=1&theater


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

YAY!!!!YAY!!!!YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! It feels like my Birthday to!!!!!!!Can I post it on my Facebook page and let everyone know what a talented pal I have?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

he looks amazing and a late happy bday


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> YAY!!!!YAY!!!!YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! It feels like my Birthday to!!!!!!!Can I post it on my Facebook page and let everyone know what a talented pal I have?


I guess so...you are all very sweet.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

awwwww, what a special day~thank you for sharing that with us  !!!!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Great idea and happy belated birthday!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I took my favorite photo from the shoot and had it enlarged and framed for my Sleepy Hollow themed powder room display. I may never take it down...


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I love it. I wouldn't take it down.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVE him!!! Would love to hear more about how you made him.


----------

